# Commercial Packers



## JohnK and Sheri (Nov 28, 2004)

Yes, most honey bought by packers is granulated. It is not a problem for them as they have equipment to deal with it. There is no price difference.

We sold some finely granulated honey once to a local farmer's market vender who just scooped it into jars and called it creamed honey, but that is a rare case, at least around here. If yours is clean enough I would put it into containers as is.
Sheri


----------



## Romahawk (Jul 11, 2005)

Thanks for the response, curiosity is now satisfied. 

I was lucky to have a couple of cases of 1 pound jars on hand when I filtered the honey into the fill bucket. It was as far as I can see really nice and clean. The top of the honey is so smooth it has a glazed look and it is milk white in color. It's so purtty it almost a shame to start using it.


----------

